# Hilfe! PcAnywhere läßt mich nicht mehr rein.



## tutheinz (23. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen  Server im Rechenzentrum auf dem Pc-Anywherehost 11 läuft. Von Zeit zu Zeit passiert es das ich mich dann auf dem Host nicht anmelden kann. Zwar kann ich mit dem Remote die Verbindung herstellen, aber die Funktion "Strg-Alt-Entf" funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich dann auf Fernverwaltung/Computerstatus ändern gehe, sehe ich unter "aktueller Host-Status" auch das niemand angemeldet ist. Da blieb bisher nur die Möglichkeit den Server neu zu starten. Gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüsen

Norbert Krause


----------



## tutheinz (23. April 2004)

Schön wenn man selber drauf kommt 

Über die Remotedesktopverbindung unter XP-Prof auf den Server zugreifen, sich anmleden, den Dienstemanager aufrufen, den PCAnywhere dienst kurz beenden und dann wieder neu starten.

Eigentlich ganz einfach. Aber wenn man erst mal die Remotedesktopverbindung kennengelernt hat fragt man sich warum soll man noch PcAnywhere laufen lassen?

Vielleicht hat noch jemand Argumente für PcAnywhere?

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall an alle die sich schon Gedanken gemacht haben 

Gruss

Norbert


----------

